# bionic mantis



## massaman (Jun 3, 2009)

just found this recently and well looks kind of kewl but i wonder if it could be cruel as well here is the link

http://bugnation.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=337&amp;t=2045


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 3, 2009)

massaman said:


> just found this recently and well looks kind of kewl but i wonder if it could be cruel as well here is the link http://bugnation.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=337&amp;t=2045


The next molt should be interesting!


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> The next molt should be interesting!


It's adult. That was posted here too. I remember the guy was/is a member here.

Here it is! http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?sh...5&amp;hl=tubing


----------



## bassist (Jun 3, 2009)

I remember finding this while searching once probably one of the most hilarious yet interesting things ever.


----------



## Zephyr (Jun 3, 2009)

Intriguing.


----------



## gadunka888 (Jun 4, 2009)

aren't the legs too heavy for the mantis? ( imagine having something nearly half ur body weight on ur legs!)


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 16, 2009)

Wow, you found it, thanks for the link, Rick.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 17, 2009)

Nightlurker said:


> aren't the legs too heavy for the mantis? ( imagine having something nearly half ur body weight on ur legs!)


Doesn't look like it. Actually, the human leg from toe to hip weighs about 20% of TBW, so our legs actually do comprise "nearly half of our body weight."


----------



## mantidian (Jun 17, 2009)

bionic legs...cool


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 17, 2009)

bassist said:


> I remember finding this while searching once probably one of the most hilarious yet interesting things ever.


It was rather funny! :lol:


----------

